# CADILAC FEST



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

MY BAD IF THIS IS A REPOST TOPIC


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES MINE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

were those pictures taken underwater lol?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

i was thinking about making this topic last night..lol...bad ass rides everyone


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I should have one to add on here soon! waiting on a package from beto!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 4 2007, 04:57 PM~6903078
> *I should have one to add on here soon! waiting on a package from beto!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i have another 1 that 1'm building for the 1 yr build off but i need to go pick it up from the store


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

hey bigdogg323 can u post this one, if its what i think it is :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 4 2007, 10:20 PM~6906572
> *hey bigdogg323 can u post this one, if its what i think it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



x10
:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ITS A BIGBODY CADDY!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Pimp i want one


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo ATX your spimmers are in the mail,hope you like them i tried my best to make ya happy!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

heres 3 caddys that were at the cactus classic car show in november i think 1 or 2 of them belong to biggdogg323....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

oh yeah! :biggrin: heres my caddy,aint nothin like all of your homiez but its a caddy!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2007, 11:26 PM~6907184
> *oh yeah! :biggrin:  heres my caddy,aint nothin like all of your homiez but its a caddy!
> 
> 
> ...


a lowridermodels thanks and urs is in the mail on its way to and urs looks good keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2007, 11:26 PM~6907184
> *oh yeah! :biggrin:  heres my caddy,aint nothin like all of your homiez but its a caddy!
> 
> 
> ...



like the flake job :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2007, 09:25 PM~6907163
> *heres 3 caddys that were at the cactus classic car show in november i think 1 or 2 of them belong to biggdogg323....
> 
> 
> ...



:0

i wanna fuggin bigbody :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 5 2007, 01:32 AM~6908320
> *:0
> 
> i wanna fuggin bigbody :tears:
> *



X2


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 5 2007, 04:03 AM~6908489
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 5 2007, 04:32 AM~6908320
> *:0
> 
> i wanna fuggin bigbody :tears:
> *



thats the body style i have been wanting to build for like 10 yrs. i also want a 2000's body style deville.


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 PM~6907163
> *heres 3 caddys that were at the cactus classic car show in november i think 1 or 2 of them belong to biggdogg323....
> 
> 
> ...


i think the 2 tp ones are david champions.the 3rd.i dont know.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my lac


























got another one in progress :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2007, 09:25 PM~6907163
> *heres 3 caddys that were at the cactus classic car show in november i think 1 or 2 of them belong to biggdogg323....
> 
> 
> ...


ok guys here you go

the first one is david champions big body caddy 93 to 96

third one is mine big boat caddy 80 to 92

reason they were called like that because of their size one looks the size of a boat
the other was a bigger body than the earlyer yrs model (wider)


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

my 2


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

SAME CARS DIFFERENT PICS.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 09:15 PM~6914888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still love the white on white look... looks so clean.. prolly my favorite of all ur builds for the cleanest look...


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

nice lacs to all of yall twinn what color is that blueish purpleish car


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 5 2007, 10:10 PM~6915709
> *still love the white on white look... looks so clean.. prolly my favorite of all ur builds for the cleanest look...
> *



X2  


Marinate wheres yours?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S MY PROJECT CADDY, ONCE I GET THE PAINTING COB WEBS OUT I WILL START TO PAINT IT.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few junkers that I might get around to rebuilding some day.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

POKEY BREAKIN OUT THE OLD SHIT!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ive done alot to it just havnt got pics of it. heres my project


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

fuckin BAD ASSS


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2007, 04:55 AM~6924408
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>HERE'S MY PROJECT CADDY, ONCE I GET THE PAINTING COB WEBS OUT I WILL START TO PAINT IT.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

mayne those are nice i have one how do yall do da booty kits?how do yall do da daddy grills?and how would u do a flying lady for da hood?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Its spelled cadillac.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 12 2007, 03:29 PM~6971249
> *Its spelled cadillac.
> *


 :uh: it's just L.I.L. 
no need to correct the spelling if its not a spelling bee. :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 12 2007, 03:33 PM~6971281
> *:uh: it's just L.I.L.
> no need to correct the spelling if its not a spelling bee. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES MINE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

BETO DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR TILT FONTEND?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

here are a few i got.
i need to foil them when i buy some!hah


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 12 2007, 10:26 PM~6974650
> *here are a few i got.
> i need to foil them when i buy some!hah
> 
> ...


 :0 street hopper


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 12 2007, 09:28 PM~6974662
> *:0  street hopper
> *



hahaha boredom! :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Jan 5 2007, 09:53 PM~6915161
> *SAME CARS DIFFERENT PICS.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 12 2007, 08:10 PM~6974503
> *BETO DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR TILT FONTEND?
> *


I'LL POST TONIGHT AFTER WORK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  HERES MINE!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN NOW THATS A HOPPER :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

that last ones tight :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 12 2007, 08:26 PM~6974650
> *here are a few i got.
> i need to foil them when i buy some!hah
> 
> ...


i like this one it looks sweeeeeet


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

YES IT DOES
:0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

79 caddy


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

black on black 81'


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

escalade


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 13 2007, 09:20 PM~6981064
> *YES IT DOES
> :0  :0
> *



thanks 
i dunno how ima position it.
what do you all think? :biggrin: 

im working on a regal right now but cant figure out how to get rid of the skoop so i cut it out and now cant fix the hole! :angry:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 13 2007, 09:06 PM~6980915
> *i like this one it looks sweeeeeet
> *



thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

heres one of mine


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Jan 13 2007, 11:28 PM~6982407
> *heres one of mine
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeett homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here are mine


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 14 2007, 10:13 AM~6983300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 This is a bad ass Caddi!!! Got any more pics of it?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

These are the only ones I could find of it I really did not do a good job on the inside though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2007, 09:39 AM~6983516
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that car is soooooo cleannnnnnnnn

you can send it to me  my address is............





haha


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

BUILD THAT CADDI 1OFAKND


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Still gotta do the foiling but here is my 79' promo I got from Betos some time ago 

Before:



After:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

the pics came from a phone but ill post up pics later from the camera


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

were do u get those big bodys from ?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

probably wont find to many of those kicking around they were sold limited supply I believe and are pretty rare


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

that blue 79 is tight!


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2007, 09:39 AM~6983516
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...








Where is this car for sale at? 1/18 or 1/24?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fresh repaint

before it looked good but coulnt find a contrast color









after some orion silver and some brandywine


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 4 2007, 02:34 PM~6902215
> *SLABS OF THE YEAR
> 
> HERES MINE
> ...


AND HERES CASH







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the second one is a slab but not the green one


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 15 2007, 08:35 PM~6995858
> *the second one is a slab but not the green one
> *


x2


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

thats how my green lac was but now its like this

















if u look hard u can see 3 screen 1 screen deck and 2 in the sunvisors


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i threw some d's on it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 15 2007, 10:09 PM~6996598
> *i threw some d's on it
> *


is that a tattoo on the hood???or a decal??


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 09:11 PM~6996613
> *is that a tattoo on the hood???or a decal??
> *


its a tattoo i like the way it looks now


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's another I painted. Custom made murals, stock kit pattern decals with kandy over them.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

what color is that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 15 2007, 10:29 PM~6996830
> *what color is that
> *


Kandy lime gold with ice green pearl


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey what do yall think
























its already painted post pics later


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HELL YEAH LA STYLE MOONROOF....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7002024
> *hey what do yall think
> 
> 
> ...



u cut the roof out and turn'd it around huh it looks badass!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: yup it was a bitch


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 11:09 AM~7002039
> *HELL YEAH LA STYLE MOONROOF....
> *


yup u know how we doit in cali homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 01:19 PM~7002152
> *yup u know how we doit in cali homie
> *


it ain't a cadi, but i did the same thing to my monte!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7002186
> *it ain't a cadi, but i did the same thing to my monte!
> 
> 
> ...


sawwwwwwwwweeeeeeett


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

my only caddy SO FAR ! 










Try to grab an out door shoot but no luck ! 











































































well thats about all i got ~ I want to get a few ore items built then i will go after building a Caddy like my old 1:1 !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 11:30 AM~7002280
> *my  only  caddy  SO  FAR !
> 
> 
> ...



Love This Pic!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks like its lost in the north pole :biggrin: lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2007, 01:35 PM~7002330
> *looks like its lost in the north pole :biggrin: lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD MINI


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2007, 11:37 AM~7002345
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD MINI
> *


it looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn ryan, thats a clean ass lac... and mini, that lac looks so good with them green walls... i like them, just that extra touch that counts


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i love minis lac it just looks weird with those green walls like a different shade of green might look better


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

who can i buy the bumper kits from for my model


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 17 2007, 08:55 PM~7017890
> *who can i buy the bumper kits from for my model
> *



hit up betoscustoms, mr biggs, or ryan (scalelows)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 17 2007, 10:55 PM~7017890
> *who can i buy the bumper kits from for my model
> *


what model u workin on, a replica of ur tc :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2007, 08:19 PM~6996699
> *Here's another I painted. Custom made murals, stock kit pattern decals with kandy over them.
> 
> 
> ...


i like your mural :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

haha, we got a real A+ student in our presence here! :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Jan 20 2007, 12:22 PM~7039514
> *
> 
> 
> ...





1. you drugged when you decided to post up a 1:1 caddi, in a MODEL CAR post? 

2. you didnt pay attention to the topic, and are a newb

3. that is one realistic ass dio and build

4. choice 1 and 2 together



worth 10 points on your final grade so focus!!!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

+5 brown-ne pts


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 12:28 PM~7039564
> *1. you drugged when you decided to post up a 1:1 caddi, in a MODEL CAR post?
> 
> 2. you didnt pay attention to the topic, and are a newb
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: lol


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's my only completed cadillac. It was a promo that I did back in '01.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Re-size your pictures :biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't seem to get my pictures the correct size. 

Can anyone tell me how to get my pictures the correct size, I'm using Fotki.com?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jan 20 2007, 02:45 PM~7040285
> *I can't seem to get my pictures the correct size.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get my pictures the correct size, I'm using Fotki.com?
> ...


Use photobucket. Then just copy and paste the img code


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Jan 20 2007, 04:05 PM~7040698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Jan 20 2007, 05:05 PM~7040698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



- sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

- i like yellow. building a 64 hard top that color soon!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Jan 20 2007, 06:05 PM~7040698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x100


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIGDOGG 323 Y IS EVERYTHING SWEEEET WITH U? R U GAY OR U JUST LIKE DAT WORD SO DAMNMUCH DAT U GOTTA SAY IT ON EVERY SINGLE REPLY...U KNOW IM JOKING HOMIE. NICE LAC ESE,,,,2 ALL THE LIL BUILDERS,KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 20 2007, 11:37 PM~7043327
> *HEY BIGDOGG 323  Y IS EVERYTHING SWEEEET WITH U? R U GAY  OR U JUST LIKE DAT WORD SO DAMNMUCH DAT U GOTTA SAY IT ON EVERY SINGLE REPLY...U KNOW IM JOKING HOMIE. NICE LAC ESE,,,,2 ALL THE LIL BUILDERS,KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


y u jeajous homie cause u can't say it first oh wait u can't hahaha :biggrin: 















































j/k homie its all good :thumbsup:


----------

